# How to enlarge print size?



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

My new monitor (Acer 20") is giving me a headache. I know I can set the font size for emails and such, but when I click on any news article or am researching stories, the print is so small I can barely read it with TWO pairs of glasses stacked on my face. Some sites give a little "font enlarger" button, but most don't. Is there a way that I can set my computer so that ALL pages are larger print?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm assuming you are on Windows. 

With Vista.

Click on an open space on the desktop.
Right click and select personalize.
Adjust font size displays as option under tasks.

Different versions of Windows have a slightly different process. I think you select properties rather than personalize on Windows 2000.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have Windows 7. I'm struggling to find "tasks". I can find "taskbar"...


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Found it! Wow! Now I can remove one of these pairs of reading glasses. Thanks!


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

when viewing a web page, hold the ctrl (control) button down and use your scroll-er on the mouse to either up or down the size.

Works on any Windows based machine with a scroll-er mouse


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I would have redone the screen resolution before messing with the font sizes themselves.
Getting a new 20 inch monitor the screen resolution is much different then from the older ones and ones should try to see what to set that at first.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

As others of told there are a variety of ways to increase text size. 

In addition to Ctrl and scroll you can also Ctrl and use the + key and the - to increase and decrease text size.

Firefox--View at top left. Interntet Explorer----Page at top right. Select test size there.


----------

